# Better Lowrance Transducer Mount?



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a new Lowrance & the unit is fine but their transducer mounting system is a POS. And i am being kind. 

If you set it up to point straight down at trolling speed the mount is so flimsy that on at speed the water pressure pushes it back so it cavitates & you read squat. Conversely if you set it up to point straight down at speed then at trolling speed it points forward & all the fish arches are asymetrical

And those little cogs to set the transducer angle? Whichever engineer designed that mess obviously never tried to use his own invention!

Has anyone come across a better way to mount this transducer?


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I have a new Lowrance & the unit is fine but their transducer mounting system is a POS. And i am being kind.
> 
> If you set it up to point straight down at trolling speed the mount is so flimsy that on at speed the water pressure pushes it back so it cavitates & you read squat. Conversely if you set it up to point straight down at speed then at trolling speed it points forward & all the fish arches are asymetrical
> 
> ...



try the transducer shield. I am not sure what they make exactly that will solve your problem but the purpose of that company is to sovlve ducer problems.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Agree on the flimsiness of their stamped sheetmetal mounting bracket.
If you have a fiberglass hull, try epoxying the transducer to it inside, in the very bottom along the keel, and shoot through. Eliminates the cavitation issue and protects it. That's the route I went. If you have an aluminum hull, scratch that idea... try mounting it lower, deeper in the water. All of the rivets and ribs in aluminum hulls create a lot of turbulance and air bubbles.
Something to consider too... if your boat sits at a significantly different angle at rest/idle/trolling vs. at speed/on plane, that will have a big difference on fish arch consistency.


----------

